# Free WiFi at Sedona Summit???



## ptprism (Jul 8, 2010)

Has anyone been lately? Do they have free WiFi in the rooms? On site?  If there is a charge, do you know how much?


----------



## dwmantz (Jul 8, 2010)

We're there right now.

The Summit has the same AT&T Wayport system as other DRI Resorts we've stayed at.  There is a charge per day or per week, unless you are an AT&T user or a DRI Elite member of some level.  I use AT&T WIFI at home and work and we are also DRI Platinum.  We were emailed a coupon code along with our confirmation for the resort a few weeks ahead of time for free access.  We are staying in the newest Sunset section and signal is good and response time fine, except around dinner and early evening - as is to be expected.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 9, 2010)

Call the resort and they can tell you the cost.  I think it is around $20.00, but don't remember for sure - to many timeshares ago,.


----------

